# SRAM Automatik prüfen/Wartung



## dehein2 (31. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben ein kubike 16 mit SRAM Automatikschaltung. Ich habe das Rad gebraucht gekauft und 2 Fragen.

1. Kann ich irgenwie prüfen ob die Schaltung auch schaltet. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass unser kleiner mit dem kubike 14 ohne Schlatung genauso schnell gefahren ist. Außerdem kann ich kein Schaltpunkt erkennen wenn ich ihn beobachte. Auch beim drehen am pedal fühle/merke ich erstmal nichts offensichtliches

2. Ich finde das Rad etwas schwergängig. Also es läuft nicht 100% frei. Liegt das generell an der Art Schaltung?

--> Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Schaltung?
--> Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Schaltung prüfen/warten zu lassen?

Vielen Dank
 Dennis


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

Die Trittfrequenz bei der geschaltet wird ist relativ hoch, merken müsstest du es wenn du kurz auf hörtst zu drehen um quasi runter zu schalten und dann wieder anfängst zu drehen geht's ins leere...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjm_ (31. Januar 2022)

Wenn man mit der Hand die Kurbel dreht, merkt man das Schalten. Aber nur als leichten Ruck und verändertes Geräusch, nicht so deutlich.

t.


----------



## dehein2 (31. Januar 2022)

Ich werde es nochmal genau probieren. Weiß jmd bei welcher Geschwindigkeit oder Umdrehungen (am Hinterrad) die Schaltung schallen sollte?


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Ich werde es nochmal genau probieren. Weiß jmd bei welcher Geschwindigkeit oder Umdrehungen (am Hinterrad) die Schaltung schallen sollte?


Puhhh waren 90 oder 100 upm bzw so um 13 km/h. Habs aber nicht mehr hier, kann es also nicht genau sagen, Problem am Anfang bei den Kids kann sein das die nicht rund genug Treten und dann die Schaltung immer wieder zurück schaltet und sie dann ins leere Treten, das haben sie aber fix raus🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## tjm_ (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Puhhh waren 90 oder 100 upm bzw so um 13 km/h. Habs aber nicht mehr hier, kann es also nicht genau sagen, Problem am Anfang bei den Kids kann sein das die nicht rund genug Treten und dann die Schaltung immer wieder zurück schaltet und sie dann ins leere Treten, das haben sie aber fix raus🤷🏻‍♂️


Dürfte hinkommen. Ich habe ziemlich genau 12km/h im 16" in Erinnerung.

t.


----------



## baumannma (31. Januar 2022)

hat ein anderen ton sobald der zweite gang drin ist, bei unserem hat man dies relativ gut gehört beim fahren. ebenfalls bin ich der meinung mal gelesen zu haben dass der schaltpunkt irgendwie eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> hat ein anderen ton sobald der zweite gang drin ist, bei unserem hat man dies relativ gut gehört beim fahren. ebenfalls bin ich der meinung mal gelesen zu haben dass der schaltpunkt irgendwie eingestellt werden kann.


Über die ritzelgroße 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## baumannma (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Über die ritzelgroße 🤷🏻‍♂️


ja klar, da sie aber „auf“ fliehkraft funktioniert sollte auch was mit gewicht +/- klappen. wie einfach/bequem/sinnvoll dies ist sei dahingestellt…auch eine automatix ist ziemlich eng abgestuft und deckt mM nach einen kleinen teil ab und kann nicht mit einer wechselschaltung verglichen werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> ja klar, da sie aber „auf“ fliehkraft funktioniert sollte auch was mit gewicht +/- klappen. wie einfach/bequem/sinnvoll dies ist sei dahingestellt…auch eine automatix ist ziemlich eng abgestuft und deckt mM nach einen kleinen teil ab und kann nicht mit einer wechselschaltung verglichen werden.


Selbstverständlich kann man die Schaltungen nicht vergleichen, hilft aber gerade bei leichten Steigungen schon enorm und auch wenn ältere Geschwister mit fahren oder das Kind von sich aus ein Adrenalinjunky ist.


----------



## tjm_ (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Über die ritzelgroße 🤷🏻‍♂️


Damit kannst du die Trittfrequenz verändern, aber nicht die Fahrgeschwindigkeit. Aber beim Kubike 16" passt doch eigentlich beides ganz gut?!

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Damit kannst du die Trittfrequenz verändern, aber nicht die Fahrgeschwindigkeit. Aber beim Kubike 16" passt doch eigentlich beides ganz gut?!
> 
> t.


Hä? Wenn ich von gleicher Trittfrequenz ausgehe ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit nicht bei unterschiedlicher übersetzung? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## baumannma (31. Januar 2022)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Damit kannst du die Trittfrequenz verändern, aber nicht die Fahrgeschwindigkeit. Aber beim Kubike 16" passt doch eigentlich beides ganz gut?!
> 
> t.


sehnich auch so, event. könnte es ein wenig leichter gehen im ersten aber alles in allem fanden wir die abstufung ziemlich gelungen und wie erwähnt oben deutlich besser als nur einen gang zu haben…


----------



## tjm_ (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hä? Wenn ich von gleicher Trittfrequenz ausgehe ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit nicht bei unterschiedlicher übersetzung? 🤷🏻‍♂️


Nö, die Geschwindigkeit, bei der geschaltet wird, ändert sich kein Stück. Das Schalten hängt nur von der Drehgeschwindigkeit der Nabe ab, sonst von nichts. Und damit ist dank des Reifendurchmessers auch die Fahrgeschwindigkeit fix.

t.


----------



## baumannma (31. Januar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hä? Wenn ich von gleicher Trittfrequenz ausgehe ändert sich die Geschwindigkeit nicht bei unterschiedlicher übersetzung? 🤷🏻‍♂️


doch, aber der schaltvorgang bleibt immer bei der gleichen geschwindigkeit. daher wenn sich der/die kleine jetzt schon fast den wolf tritt oder die trittfrequenz fast nicht erreicht für den zweiten gang macht es eine kürzere übersetzung noch schwieriger da die trittfrequenz ja nochmals höher sein muss damit die notwendige geschwindigkeit erreicht wird…und da kommt dann das thema gewicht änderung zum zug…


----------



## delphi1507 (31. Januar 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> doch, aber der schaltvorgang bleibt immer bei der gleichen geschwindigkeit. daher wenn sich der/die kleine jetzt schon fast den wolf tritt oder die trittfrequenz fast nicht erreicht für den zweiten gang macht es eine kürzere übersetzung noch schwieriger da die trittfrequenz ja nochmals höher sein muss damit die notwendige geschwindigkeit erreicht wird…und da kommt dann das thema gewicht änderung zum zug…


Verkleiner ich das hintere Ritzel sink die notwendige Trittfrequenz im die Schaltgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen.


----------



## dehein2 (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
spannende Diskussion 

Danke für die Hinweise. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe müsste die Dehzahl des Hinterrades bei 16 zoll und 12/13 km/h ~ bei 2,6/2,8 rps liegen. Das kann ich ja später mal versuchen am Fahrradständer zu testen ob ich da etwas merke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

Sooo, ich habe mal schnell einen Tacho angebaut um es etwas einfacher zu machen. Die Drehzahl ist doch etwas schwer zu messen ohne Hilfe. 

Ich habe mal ein Video gemacht (setup könnte besser sein ):  Video SRAM Test

*Zum Schalten:*
Ich "denke" das Rad schaltet ziemlich genau bei 13 km/h. Da merke ich einen unterschied und er Freilauf scheint einzusetzten da das Rad ja kein Widerstand hat in der Luft. 
Ich schätze bei gleichbleibender Drehzahl sprint die Geschwindigkeit von 13km/h auf ~16km/h. Kann das sein? mir kommt der Sprung nur relativ gering vor!? (ggf. ist auch meine Erwartung einfach falsch )

*Zur 2. Frage:* ihr sehr auch vir schnell das Rad aufhört zu drehen trotz ordentlich Schwung - ist das bei der Nabe/Schaltung normal?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2022)

Da stimmt was nicht .. so schnell sollte das Rad nicht stehen bleiben 😱 an donsten hört man schön wie unrund du stehst und immer wieder neu von Freilauf auf Antrieb wechselst (klack klack klack) bei jedem Mal wenn der Kraftschluss sich löst schaltet die Schaltung zurück. Ja du erwartest wohl einen zu großen Sprung. Meiner Erfahrung nach reicht das für die Kids die 16" fahren aber meist.


----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht .. so schnell sollte das Rad nicht stehen bleiben 😱 an donsten hört man schön wie unrund du stehst und immer wieder neu von Freilauf auf Antrieb wechselst (klack klack klack)



 ja es war auch etwas wackelig. Für den Test musste das reichen 


Du meinst also das Schalten ist wie es soll. Das "bremsen" ehr nicht?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2022)

Genau so... Nabenspiel? Achse zu fest? Bremse schleift? 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau so... Nabenspiel? Achse zu fest? Bremse schleift? 🤷🏻‍♂️


die Bremse ist es nicht - das hab ich noch geprüft.
Nabenspiel muss ich erstmal gucken wie man das prüft. Achse sollte fest sein, aber checke ich auch nochmal


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> die Bremse ist es nicht - das hab ich noch geprüft.
> Nabenspiel muss ich erstmal gucken wie man das prüft. Achse sollte fest sein, aber checke ich auch nochmal


Fest ja nicht zu fest  das meine ich... Nicht das die Nabe irgendwie zu sehr unter Spannung steht... Hab die Nabe leider nicht mehr da .. kann also nicht mehr nachsehen.


----------



## baumannma (2. Februar 2022)

war kurz im keller, unterdessen fährt der nachbarsjunge das 16“ mit automatix.

def dreht es deutlich länger aus, nicht so wie bei einer normalen nabe aber doch so dass kein „bremsgefühl“ beim ansehen aufkommt.

habe das gefühl es läuft im 2ten gang aus und man hört auch mechanisch wenn es wieder in den 1ten gang schaltet. allgemein (falls es nicht vom video kommt) lauft die nabe aber viel ruhiger und runder als deine im video.

falls gewünscht schick mir deine email oder mobile per pn und ich sende dir das video per download


----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

macht mehr Sinn  - Danke


----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> war kurz im keller, unterdessen fährt der nachbarsjunge das 16“ mit automatix.
> 
> def dreht es deutlich länger aus, nicht so wie bei einer normalen nabe aber doch so dass kein „bremsgefühl“ beim ansehen aufkommt.
> 
> ...



tatsächlich hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass sie bis zum Stand nicht wieder zurückschaltet. Ich weiß nicht genau warum - aber ich habe es auch gedacht.
Das allgemein unruhige liegt evtl. auch an dem sehr ungünstigen Versuchsaufbau


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2022)

Das Schalten hörst du nicht! Du merkst es nur wenn du erneut die Pedale drehst das du quasi ins  Lehre trittst... Aber so wie die Nabe bremst hast du keine Chance das zu bemerken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

@baumannma: Vielen Dank für die Videos. Ich habe mal grob gestoppt und komme in deinem Video auf ~3 sec Leerlauf. In meinem ersten auf ~1. Wir werden sicher nicht exact gleichviel Schwung haben - aber trotzdem ist der Unterschied klar.

Ich habe nun einmal die Muttern am Hinterrad gelöst und nur handfest angezogen:

Video: SRAM Test 2

Das schaut schon deutlich besser aus, oder? Grob auch ~3 sec Leerlauf


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. Februar 2022)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Über die ritzelgroße 🤷🏻‍♂️


Grundsätzlich haste ja Recht, aber so mancher hat auch an der Feder rumgefummelt, um den über Fliehkraft laufenden Schaltvorgang zu beeinflussen.


----------



## baumannma (2. Februar 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> @baumannma: Vielen Dank für die Videos. Ich habe mal grob gestoppt und komme in deinem Video auf ~3 sec Leerlauf. In meinem ersten auf ~1. Wir werden sicher nicht exact gleichviel Schwung haben - aber trotzdem ist der Unterschied klar.
> 
> Ich habe nun einmal die Muttern am Hinterrad gelöst und nur handfest angezogen:
> 
> ...


würde mal sagen identisch und vor allem auch vom geräusch her deutlich besser. 

ist es denn möglich mehr als handfest anzuziehen oder läuft sie dann sofort wieser weniger frei?


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Februar 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich haste ja Recht, aber so mancher hat auch an der Feder rumgefummelt, um den über Fliehkraft laufenden Schaltvorgang zu beeinflussen.


Ehm ja, Problem ist aber du kommst an keine Ersatzteile mehr Ran wenn es schief geht. Wird ja nicht mehr produziert leider ..


----------



## dehein2 (2. Februar 2022)

baumannma schrieb:


> würde mal sagen identisch und vor allem auch vom geräusch her deutlich besser.
> 
> ist es denn möglich mehr als handfest anzuziehen oder läuft sie dann sofort wieser weniger frei?



Das werde ich jetzt mal testen. Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass es vom Vorbsitzer sehr stramm angezogen war. Gibt es einen Anhaltspunkt wieviel Nm es sein sollten?


----------



## baumannma (2. Februar 2022)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Das werde ich jetzt mal testen. Ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass es vom Vorbsitzer sehr stramm angezogen war. Gibt es einen Anhaltspunkt wieviel Nm es sein sollten?


leider nein…


----------



## dehein2 (3. Februar 2022)

Ich hab es jetzt mit Gefühl angezogen - das sollte passen 
Danke euch!


----------

